# [SOLVED] Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Slowly, slowly, I'm fixing up this old house with nothing but time and patience, all thanks to you folks! :flowers:

Onto the next order of business. 

I have two bathtubs that need to be addressed. The first tub's problem is that despite turning the knobs completely off, there is still a leak coming from the spout. Only when I really tighten the knobs very tight using a rag does the leak stop. I don't like to do this because I'm sure the cartridge washer and seat is getting used up. And to make matters worse, both cartridges for the hot and cold as well as the diverter for the center are new; my friend's father installed them a while back. 

The second tub's problem is that when I turn the hot water knob to let the water pour out, there is leak coming from the knob itself. When I turn the knob back off, the leak stops. I've made sure that the screw fastening the knob to the cartridge is snug so it can't be that. 

To tie all this together, neither of the tubs have shut-off valves behind them, in their respective access panels. :facepalm:

Which leads me to my question:

How do you install stops for a bathtub/shower combination? I'm only accustomed to putting shut-off valves on single supply lines so when I opened the trap and saw the shower diverter and all the soldering of pipes in different direction, I was a bit intimidated.

I'm not considering putting the stops myself, ofcourse; I'm just curious to know how to it's done for showers. I've browsed the web but have had no luck finding images or videos explaining this.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

You and we are will not know until you can ID the make and model number of the assemblies. Some are pretty easy to work on.

BG


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

If access is available, stops can be installed on the supply lines, like any other fixture. Newer shower fixtures often have integral stops which can be used for cartridge maintenance.

Tub 1 may have debris/corrosion on the seat. Opening it up all the way may flush it. Tub 2 sounds like a stem seal. That can be a simple o ring replacement. 

Its good to hear about you taking on these tasks.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

FWIW, the new shower valve I installed has the stops I mentioned. Yours may not, but its something to look for if you ever need to replace the whole thing.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

Referring to your photo, how do you cut the water to the shower using those shut offs? I don\t see a 1/4 turn handle handle anywhere on them...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

Sounds like both tub controls are washer and seat. Once a cartridge style leaks you will not get it to stop by increasing pressure on the handle. If you catch it quick you may get away with replacing the washers......once the seat erodes (has a groove cut into it by water forcing its way past leaking washers) it gets more complicated. I've tried seat reamers with some success......but not often.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

The diverter valve may be in the tub spout. My one tub is. Just pull the knob up.

If it were me, I would replace both hot and cold.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

BG, what's a seat reamer?



> The diverter valve may be in the tub spout. My one tub is. Just pull the knob up.


The leak continues regardless of the diverter's position.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

A seat reamer is a tool that sort of cuts/clean up a valve seat. Need a smooth seat for the valve to work correctly. Many times a seat will have deposits on the them.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*



Basementgeek said:


> A seat reamer is a tool that sort of cuts/clean up a valve seat. Need a smooth seat for the valve to work correctly. Many times a seat will have deposits on the them.
> 
> BG


But if the seat has already gotten to the point where there's a groove in it, like below, wouldn't trying to salvage the seat with a seat reamer be very difficult, almost impossible, without thinning out the entire seat?:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

Is that your seat? Almost looks like it made that way. I would not think seats are made out of steel. Looks like steel.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

Not it's not my seat, it's a photo from Google that I linked to reference my point.

Today is too late to turn off the main water supply to the building since my tenants will be home from work soon. Maybe I will do it tomorrow, if I'm confident enough. I have this fear that I will turn off the main water to the building to remove the knob's (cartridge and possibly the seat if need be) and then, knowing my luck, I will run into problems putting the cartridge back inside the wall and be stuck with my tenants complaining that there's no water.

Man how I wish I didn't have tenants in times like these; I would get so much more work done without that concern at the back of my head.

Should I buy one of those L-shaped tools to remove the seat, just in case I will need it? Tomorrow, I plan to turn off the water and remove the cartridge and seat to see what the problem is. I'm sure I'll have to leave the main off while I go the store with my damaged cartridge or seat to get some advice from the plumbing department on which new piece would substitute the old one. 

Is there anything else I may need for the job? I'd much rather pick everything up while I'm there and return it if I don't need or use it than be stuck going back and forth leaving the main off.

This is bathtub number two, the one I'm going to work on tomorrow:

Bathtub one, with the water dripping from the spout, will be for another day since the access panel is behind my work bench in the garage and that would take at least an hour to clear.

This the tub I'm tackling tomorrow:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

The seat will be inside the valve. You have to remove the stem nut and the valve stem to inspect the seat. What is shown in the photo is not the seat.....the groove is for a spanner tool to remove the piece that is being held.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

Bath tub number 2 has been fixed. :thumb: I replaced the old cartridge that was letting water seep through. All done. 

Next tub issue will be dealt with in due time since it requires moving a work bench in the garage to access the trap.

P.S.: BG, 



> I would not think seats are made out of steel.


When I removed my seat to bring to the hardware store, the plumbing rep told me it was in good shape. And I asked just for you :flowers: if it was steel and he said "Yes, most seats are made of steel."


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

Update: Fixed bath tub number one as well today.

I had already thrown out the bad cartridge from earlier but here are the seats and washers that were replaced on both knobs for bath tub number 1:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

Probably plated steel.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bathtub Knob and Spout Leaking*

I think those might have been the original seats from when the house was built in 1972. Regardless, both tubs are working fine now, after so many years. I just need to make a public announcement to my family forewarning them not to overtighten the knobs anymore. 

Other than that, all is in order here. Marking this thread as "solved."

Thanks again all three of you. Big help getting this old house in order, slowly.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

How did you get them out?

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I bought a 6-step tapered faucet seat wrench this morning at the store. It's a marvelous tool... until I realized I could have used my allen key set.


----------

